# Newbie roofing a shed with a gambrel roof



## tomseeley (Jun 8, 2009)

I've browsed the board and read what I can find about shingling a gambrel roof but I still have some questions, please.

I've built one of those DIY storage buildings for my wife's gardening equipment and stuff. Nothing fancy. I'm ready to put shingles on it, but I'm not sure what else I should do. Especially when I get to the line on both sides where the two different slopes meet. I know how to make ridge shingles (is that the right term?) for the top but I'm not sure what to do at the other two lines.

1. I've got drip edge for the front and back edges of the roof, but not for the edges along the two side walls. Should I use drip edge all around? Either way, do I use regular roofing nails on the drip edge too?

2. The instructions for the building don't mention any sort of underlayment at all. No felt, nothing. I live in upstate SC, so I don't plan on using any sort of ice/water shield. But should I still put down a layer of felt beneath the shingles? Do I use regular roofing nails here?

3. If I do use felt, does it go down first and then I put the drip edge over the felt, or the other way around?

4. Finally, the $64,000 question [how many others of you also remember where THAT comes from?!] From the messages I've read, it appears I need to use flashing at the lines where the slopes change. I put that over the shingles on the lower, steeper part and beneath the first course of shingles on the upper, flatter part. Right? How do I fasten it to the roof? Do I nail through the upper part but not the lower part? If yes, how do I bend it so both parts lay flat?

Assuming that's right, that seems to say I need to cut off the top course of shingles on the lower part, right at the line where the slopes change, NOT just bend them over onto the upper part. Right?

And still assuming I'm on track here, I assume I start the first upper course with its lower edge right about where the line is between the two parts of the roof, so that it doesn't bend over either. Right?

Sorry for lots of questions, but I want to get it right. It's a sorta present for my wife, and if I mess it up, well, you know....

Thx.


----------



## seeyou (Dec 12, 2008)

*1. I've got drip edge for the front and back edges of the roof, but not for the edges along the two side walls. Should I use drip edge all around? Either way, do I use regular roofing nails on the drip edge too?*

I'd use drip edge all the way around. Yes on the roofing nails.

*2. The instructions for the building don't mention any sort of underlayment at all. No felt, nothing. I live in upstate SC, so I don't plan on using any sort of ice/water shield. But should I still put down a layer of felt beneath the shingles? Do I use regular roofing nails here?*

Yes on the felt and the nails.

*3. If I do use felt, does it go down first and then I put the drip edge over the felt, or the other way around?*

Drip edge over the felt on the sides, under on the bottom.

*4.it appears I need to use flashing at the lines where the slopes change. I put that over the shingles on the lower, steeper part and beneath the first course of shingles on the upper, flatter part. Right? 

*Right

*How do I fasten it to the roof? Do I nail through the upper part but not the lower part? 

*yes
*
If yes, how do I bend it so both parts lay flat?*

you need to purchase it bent or have someone with a metal brake bend it for you.

*Assuming that's right, that seems to say I need to cut off the top course of shingles on the lower part, right at the line where the slopes change, NOT just bend them over onto the upper part. Right*?

right

*And still assuming I'm on track here, I assume I start the first upper course with its lower edge right about where the line is between the two parts of the roof, so that it doesn't bend over either. Right*?

Right


----------



## jackofmany (Aug 24, 2010)

*just fyi*

Read more: How to Install Asphalt Shingles on a Gambrel | eHow.com 
http://www.ehow.com/how_5977480_install-asphalt-shingles-gambrel.html#ixzz0yxRPXERE


I came across your problem and am sorry I was not a member at the time.


----------

